# Help with paint structure



## JHG Art (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. I need some advice. I am wanting to create an artwork in similar style to Jackson Pollock. I have some squeezy bottles that I want to squirt paint out of the bottles. That means I need the paint consistency to be thin. I add my paint (chroma a>2), water and a binder medium. I do my work and it looks great but when it dries it sinks into the canvas and gives a flat look. I then added craft glue to the mix. The paint keeps much of its body but now it is slightly sticky and when it is hot, the paint becomes really sticky. Like the glue is melting. 

So I want to know I anyone knows of a paint brand that is fluid when wet but keeps its structure. Or an additive I can add to my mix to keep the form and structure. Or a varnish or something I can put over the glue mix to keep it from being sticky. 

Thanks!!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry I can't help you right off the bat but will look into some of my books if they give any ideas...Question, Do you gesso the canvas before you apply the paint? If not you may want to try that and after the paint dries you could varnish the piece that should bring out the paints color.


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

mix impasto paste with the paint to keep the body.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------



## artthatsings (Jan 9, 2013)

JHG Art said:


> Hi. I need some advice. I am wanting to create an artwork in similar style to Jackson Pollock. I have some squeezy bottles that I want to squirt paint out of the bottles. That means I need the paint consistency to be thin. I add my paint (chroma a>2), water and a binder medium. I do my work and it looks great but when it dries it sinks into the canvas and gives a flat look. I then added craft glue to the mix. The paint keeps much of its body but now it is slightly sticky and when it is hot, the paint becomes really sticky. Like the glue is melting.
> 
> So I want to know I anyone knows of a paint brand that is fluid when wet but keeps its structure. Or an additive I can add to my mix to keep the form and structure. Or a varnish or something I can put over the glue mix to keep it from being sticky.
> 
> Thanks!!


You may have already done this, but prime your canvas first using Gesso. This prevents the absorption of oil (if you use oil-base paint) or the water (if you use acrylic, or water-based paints). When the liquid is absorbed too quickly by the raw canvas, the paints dry too fast and they will loose their body.

I use high viscosity acrylics and spackling knives for my paintings. I found that acrylic holds its shape really well. I have never done a drip painting, but I have a feeling that using gesso might work.

Good luck!


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

Instead of canvas, try wood panels to paint on. You can pick up nice ones at the hardware store that are inexpensive, and sometimes they will even cut them for you. When I do this, I sand them, seal them with GAC 100, then apply at least 1 coat of gesso. This will help hinder absorption. As for the paint mix, you can try acrylic pouring medium mixed with your acrylic paint, thinned with water (no more than 10%) to the proper consistency. It should keep its shape that way, but still come out of the squeeze bottle.


----------

